# Datsun 410 Pricing Guides?



## jet7 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello,
I have the oppertunity to purchase a 1965 410 Blue Bird (2 dr coupe), and I was hoping to find a pricing guide for this car. If anyone is aware of a guide, or an Internet site that might be able to provide me with pricing information, PLEASE post it in this thread. Thanks for your help.

Jamie


----------

